# Ask cassdroid



## cassdroid

Advice?
Random Questions?

Whats the point? 
1) I like to talk
2) I haz some good advice 10% of the time
3)Why the hell not

So Ask me anything..

I may not know the right way, nor the easiest, but I will always find a way.

This is for fun if you take advice from an answer and go to jail die or get herpes its not mai fault


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

So cassdroid.... From my understanding recently you were caught in a scandal about yourself passing out the noodz of your body on the interwebz and irc. Would this fall into the catagory of Saving Private Ryan or Tropic Thunder?

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince

I think it was more along the lines of Saving Ryan's Privates


----------



## cassdroid

Nusince said:


> I think it was more along the lines of Saving Ryan's Privates


THIS

See there was no scandal or getting caught.
It was actually a pay it forward community development gesture,
Some can dev or troubleshoot or walk people through rooting,
I haz tits


----------



## goodspellar

apparently I missed out on all this nekkidness


----------



## cassdroid

Could you please rephrase in the form of a question. Jk Jk yes there were boobs yesterday..


----------



## crash1781

cassdroid said:


> Could you please rephrase in the form of a question. Jk Jk yes there were boobs yesterday..


and this will bring this forum to greatness...


----------



## Nusince

And thats why we love you. Because you are always putting the feelings of others first.

Or is it feeling others first... I always get confused...


----------



## Speeddymon

She's letting others feeling her first. Q: what got you into android?


----------



## IrishCream

Question: Where mah hi rez newdzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## StumbleFly

Ya man, should i sbf or something?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinmj

Mrs. cassdroid,

Could you please weigh in on the current events surrounding Anthony Weiner?

Best,

Dustin


----------



## dustinmj

More specifically the political implications and your thoughts on the lies that were told. Are we seeing the true side of the liberal party? (You said you like to talk)


----------



## cassdroid

after 7 bb storms and 2 storm 2 i was going to blow up verizon, then a friend had a d1 i touched it and it touched me back.. it was love


----------



## cassdroid

IrishCream said:


> Question: Where mah hi rez newdzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hello- please see birdman he haz hot newds of him


----------



## cassdroid

I think when your name is weiner you should not lie about showing your weiner.. its just double weiner fail. True side of the liberal party? Well i think all parties are full of lies and like the bend ethics with what they feel they can get away with. However I think the ignorance of thinking he wouldnt get caught and his lame We are trying to verify if thats my weiner but i didnt tweet it defense says hes and idiot and not even a good liar so I say off with his head and weiner


----------



## poontab

Everyone's a sex fiend irregardless of party affiliation. Wiener got his name on the board! http://m.gawker.com/5809966/the-most-famous-cock-shots-of-all-time

Cass, dessert island scenario; toothpaste or toothbrush? Dun dun duuunnn


----------



## cassdroid

poontab said:


> Everyone's a sex fiend irregardless of party affiliation. Wiener got his name on the board! http://m.gawker.com/5809966/the-most-famous-cock-shots-of-all-time
> 
> Cass, dessert island scenario; toothpaste or toothbrush? Dun dun duuunnn


paste ill make a brush


----------



## dustinmj

Mrs. Cassdroid,

Can you please weigh in on the long fought battle of the toilet seat? The way I see it, I don't *have* to lift the seat when I drain it... but I do out of the kindness of my heart. Why should I then have to lower the seat when I'm finished? Do we not live in an "equal rights" society or is this one of those convenient double standards?

Thanks


----------



## cassdroid

dustinmj said:


> Mrs. Cassdroid,
> 
> Can you please weigh in on the long fought battle of the toilet seat? The way I see it, I don't *have* to lift the seat when I drain it... but I do out of the kindness of my heart. Why should I then have to lower the seat when I'm finished? Do we not live in an "equal rights" society or is this one of those convenient double standards?
> 
> Thanks


Please do not use my answer to this in your personal life as it may cause grief.
I grew up with four brothers i put the seat how i want it before i use it i give a hoot if the seat is left up and i have to put it down.. now when there is plastic wrap over the seat or someone has left u a upper decker thats an ass whooping


----------



## Nusince

cassdroid said:


> Please do not use my answer to this in your personal life as it may cause grief.
> I grew up with four brothers i put the seat how i want it before i use it i give a hoot if the seat is left up and i have to put it down.. now when there is plastic wrap over the seat or someone has left u a upper decker thats an ass whooping


4 brothers eigh? Explains a lot


----------



## IRONMatt

dearest cassdroid,
hello. i like food and trolling?
sincerely,
nyan.cat


----------



## dustinmj

IRONMatt said:


> dearest cassdroid,
> hello. i like food and trolling?
> sincerely,
> nyan.cat


Mrs. CassDroid,

Please let me rephrase the question.
How do you feel about forum/twitter trolls?
and? Food?

And... stupid questions?

Thanks


----------



## cassdroid

IRONMatt said:


> dearest cassdroid,
> hello. i like food and trolling?
> sincerely,
> nyan.cat


i like food too


----------



## cassdroid

dustinmj said:


> Mrs. CassDroid,
> 
> Please let me rephrase the question.
> How do you feel about forum/twitter trolls?
> and? Food?
> 
> And... stupid questions?
> 
> Thanks


trolls have a small comedic value as long as they are wit based some r just asshats.. trolls haz a place they aight... food is good except when its bad and should not be used in sex acts.
stupid questions are cool unless they r lame


----------



## cassdroid

Nusince said:


> 4 brothers eigh? Explains a lot


whatcha talkin bout willis


----------



## Nusince

cassdroid said:


> whatcha talkin bout willis


It takes a special set of skills to play us like a fiddle (more then u haz tits). Skillz that can only be honed through years of convincing your parents it was always your brothers fault and that you are an angel.


----------



## cassdroid

Nusince said:



> It takes a special set of skills to play us like a fiddle (more then u haz tits). Skillz that can only be honed through years of convincing your parents it was always your brothers fault and that you are an angel.


lmao awe nicely worded however slighlty off i was the oldest . and without too much detail i was the parent never the angel it was always my fault or my job to fix it.


----------



## Decad3nce

@cassdroid What is your view on naked grilling?


----------



## x-tac23

Decad3nce said:


> @cassdroid What is your view on naked grilling?


Or just being nekid?! Lol


----------



## StumbleFly

The Naked chef, hey i just realized "chef" is a french word, got to love french cuisine

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kook

Where?

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## cassdroid

Decad3nce said:


> @cassdroid What is your view on naked grilling?


i love the idea as well as the freedom... not sure of the saftey or how sanitary it is.. i guess its safer the naked frying


----------



## cassdroid

x-tac23 said:


> Or just being nekid?! Lol


 i love being naked in the right lighting lol


----------



## PatHoge

cassdroid, why am I so tired right now?


----------



## cassdroid

PatHoge said:


> cassdroid, why am I so tired right now?


because you need more sleep and vitamin D please call in sick to work tommro and take a nap in the sun


----------



## jamezelle

Jeez this is like the dr. phil thread

iz yoo sykyatrist?


----------



## cassdroid

jamezelle said:


> Jeez this is like the dr. phil thread
> 
> iz yoo sykyatrist?


No merely a student of psychology.. its my major lol.. but more aptly im a smartasski


----------



## Akbar

If this is rude then I apologize, but what exactly do you offer to the community besides being a girl (zomg!) that likes android?


----------



## kook

Why don't you answer my questions?


----------



## cassdroid

Akbar said:


> If this is rude then I apologize, but what exactly do you offer to the community besides being a girl (zomg!) that likes android?


Not much besides moral support and networking . I'm slowing learning to dev and have an intrest in marketing and promoting.I also love to write and have helped a few community members with articles etc..
Im just an Android lover who mods there phone like everyone here, except i have tits and a sick sense of humor that a lot of the twitter peeps like..


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> Why don't you answer my questions?


 what?


----------



## kook

cassdroid said:


> what?


Why did you answer my question with another question? (this is my 4th question in your thread and you won't answer 1)


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


 heres one -- where what


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> Why don't you answer my questions?


heres two-- cus all you said was where


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> Why did you answer my question with another question? (this is my 4th question in your thread and you won't answer 1)


cus your nuts


----------



## cassdroid

comedic value
@ 
@cassdroid Damn! It is soo good to be back on twit! Oooh how iv missed your sickly perverted, horribly disgusting incredibly awesome humor!


----------



## kook

When you coming out from under my bed?


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> When you coming out from under my bed?


im not i like it here


----------



## kook

What is that rash and where did you get it?


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> What is that rash and where did you get it?


 i dunno its been there ever since u touched me


----------



## kook

cassdroid said:


> i dunno its been there ever since u touched me


Was I good?


----------



## cassdroid

kook said:


> Was I good?


i didnt write home but i didnt charge you


----------



## kook

cassdroid said:


> i didnt write home but i didnt charge you


hmmm....I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## SyNiK4L

this thread is awesome. sorry no question for u at this point....but just had to say hi and say this is awesome


----------



## awg_ilyas

1. What kind of input method do you prefer? Swype? SwiftKey?

2. Why do you love Twitter so much?

Sent from my Captivate. Andromeda3, Onix 2.0.5,Matted Blues


----------



## sammyboy405

Cass Im not sure why it took me all this time to come to this website. haha Ive only been following you on twitter forever it seems.

Im still curious to why @teamandirc is boycotting you today







Why would anyone want to boycott you?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Epic thread!

Almost like out twitter conversation w/ @neut0tk and @jcase


----------



## cassdroid

Thank you !

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405

Cass, You Ok Over there!







Twitter has been Unusually Quite today haha


----------



## cassdroid

awg_ilyas said:


> 1. What kind of input method do you prefer? Swype? SwiftKey?
> 
> 2. Why do you love Twitter so much?
> 
> Sent from my Captivate. Andromeda3, Onix 2.0.5,Matted Blues


Well I haven't found the perfect input method for me as you can tell by my constant typos

Why wouldn't someone love twitter. The people are some of the most entertaining and most are just plain good. People. I Get to BS about Android learn new things and sometimes even help someone. I'm socially awkward yet love to socialize. Twitter lets me ramble be random and eccentric and interact with some badass peeps.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

sammyboy405 said:


> Cass Im not sure why it took me all this time to come to this website. haha Ive only been following you on twitter forever it seems.
> 
> Im still curious to why @teamandirc is boycotting you today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to boycott you?


Lol slacker I have been saying to come her since the site went up. Lol.
Well see the boycott is over lack of fulfilment of high rez newdz

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

Lmfao thank you and that conversation was badass

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

sammyboy405 said:


> Cass, You Ok Over there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter has been Unusually Quite today haha


Yep just been working all day but done now and heading to twitter town shortly

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## razorclose

Cass, what attracted you to Android and your subsequent involvement?


----------



## kook

Where are the noods you are sending me?


----------



## NinjaWolf

CassDroid,What is your breast cup size. Heres my guess:
D Cup(D=DAMN!)


----------



## Tahl

Are you a dog or cat person? Windows, Mac, or Linux? Do you prefer the summer heat or the winter snow?


----------



## cassdroid

In the middle of near exhaustion from the umpteen bb storms fiasco my friend got one the day it droped .. I played with fell in love .and got one 3 months later on eArly upgrade. I used to ***** if my phone acted up since Android I try and breakit. Like any Addiction I needed more,got rooted thought it rocked wAnted to do it.. one day lol

Sent from Mai xThunderbolt


----------



## cassdroid

No hablo

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## cassdroid

Lol and correct

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## cassdroid

Both I love animals I have s rott
And a cart

Windows now lunix later

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## cassdroid

Heat!

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## Busphan

Why do I love android so much?


----------



## coggy9

Why do I have two Thunderbolts?


----------



## cassdroid

Well first we must qualify,how much exactly do you love Android?

Without that info I can only assume that you have great taste.. that you are on this forum and more telling this thread confirms this.

Now for more details please give me a paragraph describing howmuch you love Android


----------



## cassdroid

Well, You are either a pimp , a developer or you suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder. Since MPD is still being debated as valid I am left with Pimp or Dev, You have an Android and you are on Rootzwiki so your Pimp but that silly avatar has Dev writen all over it? but no Dev tag.. 
I am going to assume you are a Pimp learning to Dev or that you bricked your first one


----------



## Busphan

Homework, ah, no one said there would be homework. Why is the homework?:smile3:


----------



## sammyboy405

LoL

Love the site though. Keep up with twitter I enjoy stalking ya haha. Stay outta trouble. Btw what from on you TB you running and like most?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddy5582

I'm only concerned as to the whereabouts of the pics mentioned on page one. Thanks. And please add me on Google+.


----------



## cassdroid

sammyboy405 said:


> LoL
> 
> Love the site though. Keep up with twitter I enjoy stalking ya haha. Stay outta trouble. Btw what from on you TB you running and like most?
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


check out my blog was on dasbamfgb2.1remix until i had a issue the other day thats my favorite so far right now im on eaton but im going back to dasbamf i think


----------



## xmrsilentx

Why are dogs noses always wet?

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## cassdroid

Dear Captain save a Droid-
First I miss my D1!!!!
Second, as a vet tech for 5 years or so I asked that same question to various Drs and never got the same answer, mostly I was told as you would a child , because it just is.

I did not want to give you false info so I got a couple sources for you:
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1455/why-are-dogs-noses-always-wet

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_dogs_have_wet_noses

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070715132141AAkjpZR

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/why-do-dogs-have-cold-wet-noses/page1.aspx

So you see they just do, and BTW it was so hard not to turn this into a perv reply


----------



## Dewguzzler

its a sign that theyre hydrated too isnt it? sorry i dont read outside sources lol


----------



## xmrsilentx

Hmm.. nice research, guess a dogs nose isn't always wet... Only when I'm sporting cargo shorts and they wanna sniff my legs. #allergiessuck.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

awg_ilyas said:


> 1. What kind of input method do you prefer?


Well my mind is in the gutter... @cassdroid, did you lulz at this before you finished reading it too?


----------



## Breezer23

Greatest thread ever. Just sayin.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Well my mind is in the gutter... @cassdroid, did you lulz at this before you finished reading it too?


lol actually i didnt catch it!! im slippin lol i am now


----------



## cassdroid

thank you


Breezer23 said:


> Greatest thread ever. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman

favorite color?


----------



## poontab

Is this a classic case of proletariat versus bourgeoisie? Or only hors d'œuvre to our nuclear smorgasbord? http://kan.gd/t61


----------



## cassdroid

poontab said:


> Is this a classic case of proletariat versus bourgeoisie? Or only hors d'œuvre to our nuclear smorgasbord? http://kan.gd/t61


 :angel:
both


----------



## cassdroid

birdman said:


> favorite color?


the color of your eyes


----------



## poontab

cassdroid said:


> :angel:
> both


:wub:


----------



## cassdroid

poontab said:


> :wub:


I couldnt watch the video! puppies and kittys playing .. prince and pauper fancy sandwiches i no know so i say both or neither


----------



## ikithme

Is Cass lonely irl?

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## poontab

cassdroid said:


> I couldnt watch the video! puppies and kittys playing .. prince and pauper fancy sandwiches i no know so i say both or neither


2x:wub:
The correct answer was nuclear smorgasbord! Jk


----------



## cassdroid

Very Much so


ikithme said:


> Is Cass lonely irl?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## Bob-o

Will you ever put out a rom? With like awesome wallpapers of you...newd. lol


----------



## cassdroid

nude i doubt but who knows , rom yes.. hehe


----------



## Bob-o

Lol make sure your wallpapers are you. Hottest rom rver droppred


----------



## poontab

Is bassDroid your ex boyfriend? He has a very funny album cover Google image search it


----------



## Grand Prix

I haz a question for cassdroid, Y U NO on rootzwiki anymoar?


----------



## droidvirzi

I need a guide on a good samwhich


----------



## Guest

"droidvirzi said:


> I need a guide on a good samwhich


Step 1. Ask a woman to make you a sandwich. 
Step 2. Wait. 
Step 3. Enjoy.


----------



## droidvirzi

"airforcegeek said:


> Step 1. Ask a woman to make you a sandwich.
> Step 2. Wait.
> Step 3. Enjoy.


Hahahaha


----------



## cassdroid

Grand Prix said:


> I haz a question for cassdroid, Y U NO on rootzwiki anymoar?


Cus I was moving cross country and bricking phones etc but gots good internet and a new laptop so i r back


----------



## cassdroid

droidvirzi said:


> I need a guide on a good samwhich


I believe airforcegeek answered this correct


----------



## cush2push

i haz a question for you cassdroid

what do you find more sexy in a phone the size or how you can use it


----------



## cassdroid

cush2push said:


> i haz a question for you cassdroid
> 
> what do you find more sexy in a phone the size or how you can use it


how i can use it unless its pencil thin like the razor


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Will u marry me?


----------



## cush2push

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> Will u marry me?


Already called dibs sorry bud 
Sent from a fascinating ice cream shop


----------

